# Painting vertical stripes on bedroom wall



## slapiton (Jul 28, 2007)

Whats the best way to paint vertical stripes on a wall without pulling the fresh paint off the wall after you remove it.


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

The base coat needs to be completly dry before you think about applying tape to stripe..I would use frog tape if you can get it, otherwise 3m blue tape...I'm going to post some pics of a room that i just started...If you have areas that have been prepped and not primed, that usually is the first to peel off..


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

If you use Blue tape I make sure its orange core a little more delicate than regular blue tape.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

My input here would be that putting tape on a wall is part of an adhesion test I do before any job, paint or paper. If the paint fails (especially under a low tack painter's tape) then the prep on that wall was sub-par to start with. If the wall was properly prepped, it would hold up to tape being pulled off of it with no problem. Something to think about eh?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Paint the walls one day and tape the next,it you put a fan in the room for a few hours even sooner than that.Just test a spot.


----------



## Dmax Consulting (Jul 22, 2008)

Are you using a flat or satin for the base coat?


----------



## slapiton (Jul 28, 2007)

I will be using an eggshell finish on basecoat and topcoat.I done this before but had to touch up a little bit. This may be a normal process. What is frog tape and where can I get it?


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

The Home depot carries it and it works great, go see it on the photo section of this site under crazy ******* fan...


----------



## slapiton (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks fellows


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

take pics


----------



## dmb3684 (May 25, 2008)

If you take some latex glaze and run it along the edge where the tape meets the paint before you paint the stripes, you will get a perfect line.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

slapiton said:


> Whats the best way to paint vertical stripes on a wall without pulling the fresh paint off the wall after you remove it.


I just had a revelation. Maybe when you pull your tape the paint is pulling off because the wall wasn't primed before painting.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I just had a revelation. Maybe when you pull your tape the paint is pulling off because the wall wasn't primed before painting.


:laughing:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I just had a revelation. Maybe when you pull your tape the paint is pulling off because the wall wasn't primed before painting.


your the man PWG.


----------



## Mise_1 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Vertical Stripes/Taping*

I know this is an older thread, but just in case you stumble on it like I did..... All of these tips and pointers are great! In regards to taping - make sure you don't mistake "Gorilla Tape" for "Frog Tape". If you accidentally use Gorilla tape, you just might be pulling tape, paint, drywall paper, construction adhesive and possibly part of the framing with it. Just sayin....:whistling2: Also, make sure you press the inside edges of the tape tightly to the wall, to prevent paint seeping under the tape. Next, I always lightly coat the inside edges of the tape with the base coat, so if any paint does seep under, it's the base coat instead of the contrast color.:thumbsup:


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Paint base coat
Apply tape for stripes
Paint base color to edges of tape again
Let dry
Paint second color to all walls
Remove tape
Perfect finish
Frog tape works well too..but we use the tried and true method explained above


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OK, trade promotion on this thread also.

Wallpaper. 

Perfect stripes and lines. When time to redecorate, simply strip. No paint ridges to sand or to show through from old painted stripes.


----------



## A-List Paint Pro (Aug 9, 2009)

Beyond keeping your lines straight, I'd say the most crucial step in striping is applying the base coat to the inside edges of your tap. It seals the tape, keeps the top coat from seeping through the tape, and keeps your lines very crisp.

And to answer the original question, give the base coat a day to dry. If the tape still pulls paint off the wall you have a much bigger job than just striping.


----------



## Kelly's Painting (Dec 3, 2009)

be careful not to paint to wet around the tape it will bleed under and leave small vein marks dry roll or brush with just a small amount of paint along the tape seems to prevent this


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Kelly's Painting said:


> be careful not to paint to wet around the tape it will bleed under and leave small vein marks dry roll or brush with just a small amount of paint along the tape seems to prevent this


I would hope most painters know this by now.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

A-List Paint Pro said:


> Beyond keeping your lines straight, I'd say the most crucial step in striping is applying the base coat to the inside edges of your tap. It seals the tape, keeps the top coat from seeping through the tape, and keeps your lines very crisp.
> 
> And to answer the original question, give the base coat a day to dry. If the tape still pulls paint off the wall you have a much bigger job than just striping.


You should read through before posting check #16:whistling2:


----------



## A-List Paint Pro (Aug 9, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> You should read through before posting check #16:whistling2:


I got side tracked in the middle of reading the post, came back to it a while later, answered the question and realized I was just repeating others previous advice. Unfortunately I couldn't remove my post. Was hoping you sr. members would let it slide this time...:notworthy:


----------

